# Camp Site Tarvin



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We have been invited to a wedding in Tarvin Cheshire and are looking for a site to stop at for the one night. Only big problem it is for Saturday 29th August and every where i ring not surprising are booked ( Bank Holiday weekend) Would prefer not to be more than around 3 miles away for a Taxi back, Any thoughts from those who live or know the area. have tried CL sites in the area.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

This one is approx 6 miles from Tarvin but a Taxi is prob going to cost an arm & a leg

Manorwood Caravan Park Caravan Parks
Tel: 01829 782990| Manorwood Farm, Mill Lane, Coddington, Tattenhall, Chester, Cheshire CH3 9EN

or
Parkfields Farm Caravan Site Caravan Parks
Tel: 01244 335002| Parkfields Farm, Plough Lane, Christleton, Chester, Cheshire CH3 7BA


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grumpy

Don't know if this is any good might be a bit to far out but we have stayed here when going to Chester won't be staying anymore though as they no longer have dogs.

Carriages Site

Jacquie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess you're not a C&CC member but there's a CS not far away at Great Barrow - 

Chester - Barrowmore Estates
Barnhouse Lane
Great Barrow
Chester
Cheshire
CH3 7JA

Phone: 07500 011240

Latitude: 53.2161
Longitude: -2.7878


Might even be worth joing at £36.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Grumpy,
Have you tried this one Warren Park,Barrow Lane,Tarvin.CH3 8JF. Tel.01829 741540.
M.07968112109.

£5.50 p.n to MCC members and £1.50 for ehu.

Good luck,Bevjohn


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could try:-

Northwood Hall Country Park
Dog Lane
Kelshall
CW6 0RP
01829 752569

Kelshall is just a little to the east of Tarvin. Its not the prettiest of sites but convienient for you. A much nicer one is:-

The Hollies
Forest Road (A49)
Little Budworth
CW6 9ES
01829 260389

Its on the A49 about 5-6 miles directly east of Tarvin. Nice looking site behind a garden centre and farm shop.

A little further still east is:

Elm Cottage
Chester Lane (A54)
Little Budworth
CW7 2QJ
01829 760544


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

bevjohn said:


> Hi Grumpy,
> Have you tried this one Warren Park,Barrow Lane,Tarvin.CH3 8JF. Tel.01829 741540.
> M.07968112109.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for all of your suggestions and a special one for Bevjohn Warren Park vacancy in fact empty 1 mile from wedding and lovely lady even volunteered to run us to the venue.


----------

